# My goldfish isnt eating!



## sharkattack (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok so my goldfish stopped eating! He completely ignores the fact I put food in there. Anyesi take it out after. What's going on ? Does my fish not like his food? Btw I remeber this happening years ago anwhen I woke up thefish wasdead. Whatcan I do to stop this or prevent anything happening plz anthank you


----------



## sharkattack (Jun 20, 2010)

Also idk if he's seeing his reflection but he swins top to bottom a lot in the corner movin crazy


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

How large is the tank?
How many fish are in the tank?
What are your water parameters: ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH?
How often do you change water and how much?
What are you feeding it and have you tried other foods?
Do you have adequate filtration and aeration in the tank?
Any other symptoms?


----------



## sharkattack (Jun 20, 2010)

5 gallon but the fish is smaller then a baby neon tetra and 1 rabbit snail idk the ph levels about 20% an weekly feeding him wardleys advanced nutrition an no I haven't tried any onther food Yes its have a nice filter system an no not that I can think of I just watched over him for a bit an nothing different


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Okay, your ph can't be 20%, it should be a number, like 7.5. You should get your water tested for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. Did you just set it up? Because it could be going threw a cycling process which mean their are toxins (ammonia and nitrites) that can poison your fish. You should try some new foods, maybe he would eat something else. He should be on goldfish pellets or flakes. For life a goldfish can't live in a 5 gallon, it's to small. 



> Also idk if he's seeing his reflection but he swins top to bottom a lot in the corner movin crazy


Yes, that's a goldfish for ya. They have some funny habits. I call that their happy swim. Mine go to the top and make a smacking noise with their mouth.


----------

